# dump Trailer question



## Skywalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Were in the market for a dump trailer

we are going to chip into it and also haul firewood

Were curently chipping into my 8foot dump box on my chevy and it is too small




what size should we get and also who makes a good on and how much

deck over whatever else you can tell us

thanks joe


----------



## fireman (Feb 19, 2008)

*dump trailer*

I have a 6ft by 12 ft dump trailer with sides on it.we built the sides with 2 2x12 on it gives you an extra 26 inches of height. For me it is a little to small I would go with 16ft by 8ft with the bed between the wheels.the one i have the bed sits on top of the wheels which is to high.you want to get a cover for the top so you don't blow chips all over the place.make sure it has breaks on it also.hope that helps.


----------



## wdchuck (Feb 20, 2008)

Dump trailers are very common on-- lawn site dot com -- a number of threads with pics, and which brands hold up under heavy use, it's worth some reading time.

The following is with box between wheels.

7x14 is a common largest size
15,400# gvw is the largest payload of a 7x14, with 14,000# being most common

Electric brakes on both axles
3-way tailgates are typically an option

7x14, 14K#, electric brakes, 3way tailgate, ramps, scissor lift, powder coat(non-repairable) or cheap paint job especially on undercarriage, are running around $6400, 

A heavier gauge steel box bottom, and stronger built frame, dual piston lift, Dexter axles, excellent paint coatings topside and undercoated, will cost more, and reduce capacity, but will last longer, and take more abuse. You could end up close to $9K, but that gets you a caddilac dump trailer with a great warranty.

I was just making calls myself a week ago, to gain some info, it's important that you are comparing apples to apples when thinking price, 

Also, renting dump trailers, around here, $100/24hrs. Great way to try one out.


----------



## Juicemang (Feb 20, 2008)

I just ordered my new dump trailer this week. I'm going to pick it up early next week and can't wait. After lots of research I went with Bri-Mar. I would rather pay a little extra and get it done right. Other companies go cheap on the floor/sides, frame, and lift cylinder. Stay at 14' or less if your doing bumper pull, if you need more then 14' go with a gooseneck. Do not get deck over its CG is too high.

Here is what I went with.

http://www.bri-mar.com/trailerdetail.php?modelsid=32&categorysid=1


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 20, 2008)

I operate part-time and replaced my 12" chipper with a 8x14 Load Trail deckover 14,000# dump last year. I added 2x12 extensions and it works fine for tree debris. I also use the trailer to haul dirt when I'm filling lots of stumps at one time. I do not like the way the dirt causes the fold-down sides to bow out. Over time, I think the sides will not function properly due to the bowing.

If you're ever thinking that you might haul dirt or aggregate in the trailer, I would definitely go with a box inside the wheels. Otherwise, for normal tree debris or for loading palleted material, the deckover works great.

If I did it all over, I would buy a 7x16 inside-the-wheels trailer with 36" steel sides, maybe even 48". 

By the way, I paid $6300 for mine last year and had to add the side extensions myself as the Load Trail deckover I bought wasn't intended for extensions.

What do you intend to pull the dump trailer with? Why not buy a 1-ton pickup with a 12' dump bed if you want to chip into something? That way you can pull your chipper with the truck and still load small logs into it. Before I sold my 12" chipper, I had a 8x12x5 wood dump box that I built on my 1-ton. It worked great. To load logs, just slide them in from the back or chuck them in by hand. For the big stuff, if you cut firewood, you could get by with a much cheaper flatbed trailer. Just a thought...


----------



## fireman (Feb 20, 2008)

*dump trailer*

juice what did you pay for that trailer very nice.does it come with skid steer ramps.


----------



## Skywalker (Feb 20, 2008)

I also run a landscaping company that is rippin all summer 

we hit the ground runnin around the first of April and land somewhere around Dec 1 just in time to hunt deer


this is what we have for trucks

2005 Chevy one ton dump
1996 Chevy one ton stake body
1992 Gmc Top kick forestry dump
2001 Jeep Cherokee Sport

I will need the the dump all the time

the stake part time, so we figured on a dump trailer for the stake to take out firewood from jobs 

chip into the forestry truck

I pay so much in truck reg right now, id rather have a trailer than another truck to reg and ins

Heres what were probably going with 
very pricey at over $8000.00++

http://www.moritzinternational.com/SeriesDL.php

let me know what you think

Were going 8x14 ball mount low profile to haul a skid loader when we get one


----------



## arbor pro (Feb 20, 2008)

Forgot to mention, my deckover came with skid loader ramps and is a heavy-duty single cylinder scissor hoist. I think the sides are around 18" tall plus my 12" extensions so, 30" overall.


----------



## Juicemang (Feb 20, 2008)

Fireman, it comes with 6' ramps that pull out from under the deck. I got a few extras, 14k gvwr upgrade, spare tire, tarp kit, HD battery. With tax it came out to 9000. Last year I was thinking about picking up a cheap chip truck/chipper combo for starting up my biz. I could never pull the trigger on anything though. This way I'll start with my truck and a kick ass trailer, and in a couple years get a nice bandit 90 and a chip truck.


----------



## fireman (Feb 20, 2008)

*chipper*

juice Ive got a vermeer 1250 with 1997 topkick 11 ft southco dump with man cab we converted to hold all our saws tools and climbing gear.we got from schmidys in central Il the cheapest equipment I found and the best condition equipment i found there.they will paint the trucks any color you want . #217-935-2244 www.schmidysmachinery.com good luck call em or go to web site to see what they have.


----------



## MS TreeMonkey (Feb 22, 2008)

*My 2 cents*

Skywalker, just wanted to let you see my dump trailer to give you a picture of what works really well for me. My trailer is a 12,000lb Gross Weight with a 7x12 low profile bed. The actual measurement inside the bed is only 6'10" though, but it's perfect size to fit my skid steer in it. Yes it came with ramps to load it up, too. I paid $5,400 for it 2 years ago and it has had zero problems! I built 3 ft sides for it which allows you to chip approximately 15 yards of debris. The sides are easily removable by hand, but i don't have much need for removing them very often. I have have filled it slam full of chips and slam full of logs and it has never hesitated on dumping. Here's a pic. you can see a few others if you look at my thread on "Small Mississippi Fleet" in the picture forum. Hope this helps!


----------



## Balistic9 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Nice pic*

I like the idea... How would a diemond dual tandem fleetneck dump trailer compair 20,000 gvwr v.s. 12,000 23wfdt?
Looking into something for the mini skid-steer...didn't know if gooseneck or O ring would be best to load...any thoughts?
Is the 20,000 lb too big, on average we take two-three medium-large oaks a day... Some days one large pine and lil bit of chips from trims(we have 2005 GMC 3,5ton dump w/ chipper for chips).
We havn't made much use out of the machine because we get used to picking up the wood on a daily bases! So!
I didn't know if there would be a point of over kill on trailer size... Longest trip to dump via main highway is only 20-30mi.
12,ooo lb v.s. 20,000 lb
Average tree company, not lot clearing!
Diemond looks nice, any thoughts? Also, I would think keeping the O ring hitch would be easer because all other trucks are ball and O ring... I like the idea of buying a dulie for myself though; mmm Almost a toy!
But, Didn't like th idea of those beat-up dumptrailers that dent easy! And wanted to watch-out so I don't go semi rig. 
P.S. All for wood 20-36 inches wide, then to wood guy, or dump!:deadhorse:


----------



## Balistic9 (Feb 23, 2008)

*p.s.*

Forgot to mention:
How big on average is a couple medium oaks with 2,ooolb mini skid-steer attached(or not)?
Is double axle trailer empty even 50/50? Whats tow rate/ What load weight?
Thanks alot!

Sincerely B


----------

